# 10 Items, 3 Days



## TheMidWestBattalion (Feb 23, 2014)

I saw this question recently in the comment section of a YouTube channel I follow and its kind of a fun, but realistic idea to think about. So you can take 10 individual items, a bug out bag is not one item! I guess you could count a fishing kit and other things like it, as one single item, since they are just small kits that are practical useless without having the full kit. Back to the topic, so can pick any 10 items that you think you could survive on. Items will greatly vary depending on climate (in which you live) and your skill level and comfort being out door. I'd really like to hear everyone's ideas and I think we can all get some ideas for survival kits, bug out bags, etc. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

1_ Survival kit.
2_medical kit.
3_Hunting knife.
4_Hatchet.
5_Multitool/pocket knife.
6_Poncho.
7_Blanket.
8_Fishing kit IF I know I'll be near water,Traps if not.
9_Canteen and purifier kit.
10_22 rifle or pistol and 500 rounds.

Funny, looks like the crap in my boogie bag minus about the same weight in flashlights, MREs and machete.
OH, and the 5 Lb bag itself and AR-15.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

My list as follows:

Bowie knife
tomahawk 
small folding knife
water proofed matches
fishing kit
sling shot with ammo
small tarp
canteen with metal cup
mess kit
wool blanket


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Good Grief*



Magus said:


> 1_ Survival kit.
> 2_medical kit.
> 3_Hunting knife.
> 4_Hatchet.
> ...


500 rounds ? It's just three days !


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

BillM said:


> 500 rounds ? It's just three days !


But, it's Magus!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

In 3 days Magus could conquer France and have 455 rounds left.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Sheath-knife (slender blade, not more than 6 inches. Sort of like those cheap camping knives you find at Wal-Mart for about 12-15 bucks. Damned if I've ever been able to gut a bluegill with my Buck 119 without making a freakin' mess)

2. Compass

3. Woven string hammock (doubles as a fish-net and/or small game trap)

4. 50 feet cordage (paracord preferred)

5. Sleeping bag (doubles as a pack to put this crap in.... not very pretty, but it works)

6. Painters plastic drop-cloth (it's only 3 days.... these things don't last long, but they're HUGE and make MANY ground-cloths and small tarps)

7. Fire-starter / flint & steel, etc

8. Canteen kit (contains metal cup & case, and water)

9. Roll of T.P.

10. Box of Power-Bars or some somewhat nutritional food. (Ok... maybe more than 1 brings my count over 10, but consider it part of a food "Kit", like the "fishing Kit"!  )

Only 3 days. Basically, all I have to do is stay warm and hydrated.

Now....
Not being sure of *ALL* the rules, here's what I *normally* have in my pockets:

a couple knives (folding - 3 1/2 inch, folding 2 inch w/serrations, and an old Gerber Multi-plier),

pens

paper

small screwdriver light (the LED kind that goes over the blade to provide illumination to what needs screwing)

8 to 10 feet of paracord (my nephew made a bracelet for me... he learned it serving in Afghanistan)

*normally* an XDS in .45 with the 5 rnd mag inserted and a 7 rnd mag spare

my little Ring-Of-Fire "pocket-rocket" .22 autoloader with 7 rnds in the mag

butane lighter

P-38 on my keyring

another 1-inch folding knife on my keyring

and usually a bit of lint..... 

...and of course, all of this is in *addition* to the seasonally appropriate clothing already worn!

How did I do?


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> In 3 days Magus could conquer France and have 455 rounds left.


495 if he did Italy!

:eyebulge:


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

3 Days? Is this a Zombie attack or TEOTWAWKI? I could go 3 days on the items in my fanny pack I take on day hikes.
1- fire starting "kit"
2- 50' paracord
3- Swiss Army knife
4- water purification "kit"
5- throw-away poncho
6- survival blanket
7&8- usually take 2 MREs
9- medical "kit"
10- mini-Maglite

Like others, I always carry a multi-tool and a good friend w/ some of his closest friends. 



Sentry18 said:


> In 3 days Magus could conquer France and have 455 rounds left.


499 left. He would only have to fire one shot (in the air). Haven't you seen the for sale ad for French military rifles? Never fired, only dropped once. :rofl: A very good friend of mine told me that years ago and HE is from France.


----------



## TheMidWestBattalion (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd throw all of it in my Molle II assault pack
1. Water purification kit (filter and iodine tablets)
2. Mylar Blanket (heavy duty, not cheap)
3. 10x12 Camp Tarp
4. 3 MRE's
5. Mosin Nagant (with 20 rounds)
7. Coleman poncho
8. USMC Fixed Blade Knife
9. Fire starting kit
10. 50 foot paracord

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## ROBIE (Jul 10, 2012)

Midwest, could you post the youtube video for the rest of us to see? 

Having done something very similar to this while in the Army, with only 2 things to carry, I would think 10 things would make life much better for just 3 days. 

At Ft. Stewert GA, we were given just 1 MRE and 1 full canteen of water, they dropped us off somewhere in Ft. Stewert and gave us 3 days to make it back to garrison. Nobody to my knowledge got lost. 
So my list would be: 
1&2: 2 full canteens of water.
3: sheath knife of 6 to 8 inches. 
4: MRE
5: bag of trail mix
6: poncho liner
7: poncho
8: butane lighter
9: 550 cord/para cord- 20 to 25 feet should do
10: first aid kit.



Robie


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

1. Fishing kit
2. Fire kit
3. FAK
4. 100' of 550
5. My CRKT Cruiser
6. Mountain House kit
7. 12x10 tarp
8. 3 liters of water (is that one?) or do I call it a water kit?....:scratch
9. Canteen kit
10. My Ruger Mark with 5 full mags. Ahhh...handgun kit....

I like kits.....

Jimmy


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I only need one thing
Apache gunship with full gas tanks.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> I only need one thing
> Apache gunship with full gas tanks.


Well..... That'll probably get you most anything else you'll need....!


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

TheMidWestBattalion said:


> I'd throw all of it in my Molle II assault pack
> 1. Water purification kit (filter and iodine tablets)
> 2. Mylar Blanket (heavy duty, not cheap)
> 3. 10x12 Camp Tarp
> ...


THIS is closest for me, except #5-replace with a Hammock.HEY, at my age the ground gets hard....

Jack


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*What if?*

I call this question the "What if" game. I have had many young students ask, "What if ...?"

I always tell them, I will cross that bridge when I come to it. With prepping, I am not limited to 10 items, so I am not contemplating that. I will keep my BOB packed with all the items I can.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

1) .22 rifle
2) small box of shells
3) Lighter (Zippo or Bic)
4) sleeping bag
5) big bag of granola/trail mix
6) book featuring/describing wild edibles local to the area I'm in
7) Water purifying water bottle (like my Brita bottle)
8) Multi-tool
9) hatchet
10) a backpack to carry it all in.

This assumes moderate weather/temps during the event and my wearing appropriate clothes for the area and good boots.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

*10 Things a Libtard Would Pack for 3 Days*


My Obamaphone - programmed with FEMA's phone number, so they can find me and take care of me! 
My EBT Card
My Credit Card - If it's maxed out, I can get me a credit increase!
My copy of "Dreams of My Father" - One does not live on bread alone...
"The Audacity of Hope" - Same logic as above
A Picture of Dear Leader with the Sacred Words: HOPE and CHANGE
My Rape Whistle
A Bottle of Jack Daniels
A Kilo of pot
A Bong


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jason said:


> 7) Water purifying water bottle (like my Brita bottle)


Those don't actually *purify* though, do they?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

1. Poncho
2. MRE
3. MRE
4. MRE
5. Canteen
6. Water purification tablets 
7. Knife
8. Butane lighter
9. AR-7
10. Hat

Everything would be carried either on my pants belt or in my pockets. Poncho when not worn would be rolled up and worn across the shoulder.

It was a toss up between the AR7 and some paracord. Feel naked without a rifle. So I figure take the rifle and find some rope or binder twine along the way.


----------



## hellrazor762 (May 20, 2012)

1. Poncho
2. Poncho liner
3. 550 cord
4. Multi tool
5. Stainless pot
6. Ruger 10/22
7. .22lr ammo
8. Water purification tabs
9. Butane lighter
10. 1 qt canteen


I can and have survived upto 4 days with just these things.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## abeljimenez (Mar 14, 2014)

10 items for 3 days. 

1) small forest hatchet with sheath 
2)fixed blade (Ontario Air Force knife)
3)100ft para cord 
4) fishing kit 
5) tarp
6)wool blanket
7) US military canteen with steel cup
8) strong plastic twine for traps
9) field sharpening kit 
10) fire steel with striker 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

